# My Order of Our Martyred Lady



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey all this is going to be the first time I have ever shown my models so... I hope this goes OK. I started playing WH when my SM started to get on my nerves. You know the story everybody plays them, you can't escape them, you start to see them in your sleep, so I shelved them. Then I bought a pack of sisters. Since then I bought a lot of stuff and now have to paint most of it yet. My second squad is almost done and my second Immolater is on the bench, ready to be polished off. I chose to use the Order of Our Martyred Lady. I chose this scheme because I was tired of coming up with my own ideas and decided I wanted to use one from the codex. I liked the colors of the Martyred lady the best so I rolled with it. Another reason for me making this log is to try and encourage myself to keep painting them. So without further ado my Sisters of Battle.


Inquisitor Gabriel ArkEngel

View attachment 1956


View attachment 1957


View attachment 1958


Cannones

View attachment 1959


View attachment 1960


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

More shots of the canoness

View attachment 1962


View attachment 1963


My Culexus Assassin

View attachment 1964


View attachment 1965


First Squad of Sisters with the old red that looks really orange before I learned how to make a decent red

View attachment 1966


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

View attachment 1967


View attachment 1968


View attachment 1969


Squad 2 now that I have learned how to properly use red paint, still in progress

View attachment 1970


View attachment 1971


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Two Retributors that will eventually turn into a squad

View attachment 1972


View attachment 1973


My first Immolator

View attachment 1974


View attachment 1975


View attachment 1976


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good work. I really like the inquisitor. The dry brushing technique is used quite well on him. The rest of the army is looking good so far. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks I spent many hours working on him

Immolator turret shots

View attachment 1978


View attachment 1977


Shots of the second Immolator in progress

View attachment 1979


View attachment 1980


View attachment 1981


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my priest model that is named after the magic item from the game Guildwars. Me and my mates laughed for hours about what the wabbajak did and since the priest has a stick it seemed to fit him.

View attachment 1982


View attachment 1983


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE DUDE!! i like the characters a lot. The drybrush looks good I MIGHT try some black ink on your black cloth, i find it hides some of the more random drybrush and helps blend the grey highlights. Just make sure its a nice light coat, dont drown it. Make sure you try it on a different model first though and see how you like the results first though before you try it on your WH or assassin. I use that method on my guardsmen and it works well but i dont spend mush time on those. Id hate for you to use it on a model you spent time on and not like the result.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

looks one hell of alot better then my "raver" SoB 

out of curiosity, did you magnatize the weapons on the immolator? and do you plan on takin 1+ exorcists??


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on a great paint.

I love your assassin and your transports.

Can you try something ?

Find a way to make the light your using during photography , green or blue. a see through tinted plastic sheet?

Use it to down-light the rhinos again... 

Aim camera/edit image so you cant see above the rhino..... leave a hatch open and photo the blue, or green light spilling out. :victory:


If you get a chance to try that ....post it here please , thank you!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah i love that Inquisitor model, i can see him saying now, BURN THE WITCH! with much hate. Great job painting the red on your SoB, It's a great start.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I will try that black ink idea n see how it goes. Yeah tonight I'll try the blue lighting effect. N next time I make an order I would like to pick up at least two exorcists. I'm also going to get IG to use as Arbites with Chimeras. When I get more stuff done I'm going to continue posting my progress as I said in the initial message.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I kinda got what you're looking for Limited. I didn't get to open the hatch because it doesn't really glow out that far, I will try again tonight. But here is the interior with a blue screen over the light.

View attachment 1990


View attachment 1991


And I actually do happen to have a green light so here is the same two interiors with green light shining in.

View attachment 1992


View attachment 1993


Like I said tonight I will try to see if I can capture the effect of the light coming out like you said. And as a side note I did not magnetize the Immolator. I am just going to have a second turret that can be switched out. That one though will be magnetized so I can change between melta and heavy bolter. I don't think you can really use just one turret for the three weapons cause the tank for the flamers would look silly with the melta and bolter.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for that! 1st two attempts look good. Keep trying ; you may end up with a great photo


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Will surely do mate.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

When i finaly finish my W.E, i will try and uplight them, with a glass table and some disco lights that i have here . :victory:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool post those pics


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I spy a naked booby model in the back of that Culexus Picture ;D 

Those are excellent, nice and clearnly done, Rahmiel.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I spy a naked booby model in the back of that Culexus Picture ;D


hahahahah, funny how u noticed that Vas

Looks great mate, im glad to see not everyone got the memo bout all white hair :biggrin: look forward to new pics


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah that naked model is actually an Angel figure from Reaper Miniatures. She has a breast plate/bra-like armor, I just haven't gotten to that yet. And originally I started with all white hair on the sisters but I got bored with it and I'm going to mix it up with some blondes, brunettes, and red heads instead of old lady hair.


----------

